# Rally IIs



## grnrch (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a set of 15/7 rally II's I would like to put a little bigger tire on the back than the front, this is on a 65 GTO, do you guys have any suggestions?
Thanks Richard


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What size tires do you have now? And how big do you want to go? 

If you are trying to fit the _maximum_ size you might want to check out a Percy's Wheelrite.


----------



## grnrch (Aug 3, 2014)

*Ralley II's*

At this time all I have had is 14 inch rims and tires.


----------



## grnrch (Aug 3, 2014)

*tires*

All I'am looking for is a good stance on these rally II's 15/7 with 4 1/2 backspace.
Richard


----------

